# NOW I DON'T FEEL SAFE! Latest Uber 5 star emails.



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

Now I don't feel safe. Uber you blew it and now I don't see how you can fix it without a political mess!

BAN of drivers from carrying firearms, AND sending out emails letting every criminal know about it!!!!

You just made every Uber driver in America an easy target for criminals. Criminals looking to rob or rape don't care or abide by rules. I don't necessarily condone everyone carry a gun, but geez, don't tell the criminals every Uber is defenseless. Now you need to rescind it somehow and it will be a political nightmare. You blew it on this one big time.

Best to keep the criminals guessing.
Only law abiding citizens follow the rules anyway.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No an issue in SF Bay Area. Very difficult to get a CCW permit here and if you don't have one you have to carry the firearm in a locked container.

"Um... you want to rob me? Hold that thought, I just need to go to the trunk to get something."


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

No an issue in SF Bay Area. Very difficult to get a CCW permit here and if you don't have one you have to carry the firearm in a locked container.

"Um... you want to rob me? Hold that thought, I just need to go to the trunk to get something." [/QUOTE]


elelegido said:


> No an issue in SF Bay Area. Very difficult to get a CCW permit here and if you don't have one you have to carry the firearm in a locked container.
> 
> "Um... you want to rob me? Hold that thought, I just need to go to the trunk to get something."


Yep your local government already did you the dis-service. Most states that have CCW allow on person carry in cars, yours is the exception. You can bet the criminals don't carry their firearms unloaded and in a case, lol.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a mere violation of the uber terms of service. Like picking up more pax than you have seatbelts for or transporting unaccompanied minors. Uber cannot prevent you from carrying. They can only deactivate you later if they find out.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


Your opinion. Me, I am prepared, many of us don't have the physical strength to be so arrogant. Karma.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


And you are wrong about not being more of a target than just being in your own car. You have contact with exponentially more strangers in unfamiliar areas.


----------



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


I dont know... I dont like guns either and they should be banned ... But what I see about the City of Detroit and if i was so desperate for cash to drive a cab there at night probaly i want something to protect me .

I dont know the USA , only what i see on TV , but in most places it seems very poor people with high crime areas.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Given how little physical interaction Uber has with us... ever... the odds of getting caught ubering with a firearm (without an incident happening) is pretty much zero.



elelegido said:


> No an issue in SF Bay Area. Very difficult to get a CCW permit here and if you don't have one you have to carry the firearm in a locked container.
> 
> "Um... you want to rob me? Hold that thought, I just need to go to the trunk to get something."


It's easy...
You can just say "My money is in my lockbox under the seat..."

Then you pull the gun on them...

Problem solved...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberDriverInTeslaP85D said:


> Your opinion. Me, I am prepared, many of us don't have the physical strength to be so arrogant. Karma.


Yes my opinion. That is the purpose of this site. Here's another; confusing arrogance with confidence is a common trait among self doubters. If there is an activity you don't feel safe performing unarmed, I suggest not doing it. I for one wouldn't work nights at a convenience store.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


The typical motorist doesn't have total strangers getting in and out of their car...especially if you work the drunk weekend hours when you have no idea what some of these obnoxious creepy, crazy, drunk, and high people are going to do. Continue living in a dream world as you wish.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Terrychris said:


> I dont know... I dont like guns either and they should be banned ... But what I see about the City of Detroit and if i was so desperate for cash to drive a cab there at night probaly i want something to protect me .
> 
> I dont know the USA , only what i see on TV , but in most places it seems very poor people with high crime areas.


Oh Mr. Criminal, please be nice and put down your gun. They're banned now!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are legally carrying and you have your weapon concealed then Uber will never know unless:

a) You get in a situation where you need to have that weapon and will be glad you have it.

or

b) You run your mouth (bragging to the PAX or threatening a PAX with it over something stupid etc) or otherwise mess up (pulled over by cops).

If you have it, just be smart about it and you can't really go wrong.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

LVC said:


> If that's the case I should refrain from going to Church, shootings can happen anywhere at anytime.


Good point! Perhaps the issue might be too many guns and too easy access to them


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Needing a firearm to feel safe doing rideshare is weak. We are no more a target than any other motorist. Typical gun enthusiast chicken little at the slightest perception of infringement.


Said the guy that has never been physically assaulted in his own car.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Said the guy that has never been physically assaulted in his own car.


You'd shoot someone for assaulting you? I'd take my azz whooping and get my licks in! But more power to you Zimmerman.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDriverInTeslaP85D said:


> Now I don't feel safe. Uber you blew it and now I don't see how you can fix it without a political mess!
> 
> BAN of drivers from carrying firearms, AND sending out emails letting every criminal know about it!!!!
> 
> ...


Uber has your back !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You'd shoot someone for assaulting you? I'd take my azz whooping and get my licks in! But more power to you Zimmerman.


The River us never far away .
Anything dropped in the river Could be at least 50 miles away by sunrise.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

LVC said:


> Yeah it makes one wonder why there are no mass shootings at gun shows. Surely with all those guns and easy access to them somebody would shoot up the place.


Great point! But how many mass shooting have occurred with guns purchased at those same shows? Columbine... Sandyhook... etc...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The River us never far away .
> Anything dropped in the river Could be at least 50 miles away by sunrise.


Tohunt, I usually dig your stuff but this one sailed over my head.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You'd shoot someone for assaulting you? I'd take my azz whooping and get my licks in! But more power to you Zimmerman.


No forum games. No bravado. No sarcasm. No tough guy comments. Just a sincere question hoping for sincere answer.

Have you ever feared for your life? By that, I mean: Have you ever been in a situation where you felt as though your life would be ended if you did not react?

Also, I'm no Zimmerman. That comparison couldn't be further from the truth. I don't expect you to know who I am, but know that the Zimmerman analogy doesn't fit me...at all.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Have you ever feared for your life? By that, I mean: Have you ever been in a situation where you felt as though your life would be ended if you did not react?


Nope. But I don't like the idea of a simple argument over a traffic issue escalating simply because the knucklehead I'm dealing with has a gat in his ride. Oh and in all candor, I'm 6'8" 340 so granted I may not encounter as much aggression as someone less physically imposing.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope. But I don't like the idea of a simple argument over a traffic issue escalating simply because the knucklehead I'm dealing with has a gat in his ride. Oh and in all candor, I'm 6'8" 340 so granted I may not encounter as much aggression as someone less physically imposing.


Well, I never mentioned a simple argument over a traffic issue. The instigating factor may have been something more like an attempted robbery, abduction (imagine a female driver), or attempted murder. Such things do happen.

Anyway, I'm not going to argue an age-old argument which will not be solved in this thread on this forum, just as it hasn't been resolved in a million other threads on thousands of other forums since there have been online forums.

Peace. Take care.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You'd shoot someone for assaulting you? I'd take my azz whooping and get my licks in! But more power to you Zimmerman.


Let me know how that works out 6 feet under. Or after you guve birth to your attackers child. Or how your kids feel when you come home battered and no rent money or no car.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Yes my opinion. That is the purpose of this site. Here's another; confusing arrogance with confidence is a common trait among self doubters. If there is an activity you don't feel safe performing unarmed, I suggest not doing it. I for one wouldn't work nights at a convenience store.


chicken little,,, self doubters? Your passive agressive style and choice of words smells of bully.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

OP should drive for the UberTerrified service


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LVC said:


> If that's the case I should refrain from going to Church, shootings can happen anywhere at anytime.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleston_church_shooting


Or perhaps because why waste your time and money donating to a bunch of hypocrites when you can spend the same money and get the same feeling of self satisfaction downrating UberDrivers for whatever meaningless infraction of your meaningless rules you feel like enforcing that day


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I use a camera that face both in and out. Then when a rider gets in I say something along the line of I'm required to tell you that I do have a camera. It suck but you'd not believe some of the people who take rides. Implying that they are not one of those people but that I can't risk other also I imply that it uploads All the time to my phone and forwards to my husband. Since most people arnt out to harm you they are shocked that you have to deal with low life and respect keeping your self safe. And the low life's no their being watched. Also while it's is again uber rules keeping a tazer in your car is not a bad idea just don't talk about it or let it be seen you would only need it if you were attacked and at that point your safety is more important than your job. Keep in mind that if a rider made you feel uncomfortable rate them a one and report them to uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

me2 said:


> I use a camera that face both in and out. Then when a rider gets in I say something along the line of I'm required to tell you that I do have a camera. It suck but you'd not believe some of the people who take rides. Implying that they are not one of those people but that I can't risk other also I imply that it uploads All the time to my phone and forwards to my husband. Since most people arnt out to harm you they are shocked that you have to deal with low life and respect keeping your self safe. And the low life's no their being watched. Also while it's is again uber rules keeping a tazer in your car is not a bad idea just don't talk about it or let it be seen you would only need it if you were attacked and at that point your safety is more important than your job. Keep in mind that if a rider made you feel uncomfortable rate them a one and report them to uber.


I've been a cab driver for years before uber was around, and a chauffeur for a while, i've carried under a CCW in an ankle holster for a long time, i've been pulled over... the cops haven't narced on me to the company or code enforcement for carrying (even thou i'm not supposed to be carrying at all)

The company safety department has me ON VIDEO pulling a gun on a guy who tried to rob me with a knife.

Never had any blowback at all from anyone about carrying as long as I have all the permits.

Odds are unless you have to use it no one will ever find out about it unless you run your mouth.

And this is just a job, as long as you have a CCW permit the worst that can happen is getting fired. Seriously that's it. Your life or your job


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

*An armed Uber driver in Florida stopped an armed robbery attack by shooting and killing one of the suspects.*
Police officers in Aventura, Florida, are investigating the shooting death of a man who was apparently attempting to rob an Uber driver. The driver shot and killed the would-be robber as he approached his car displaying weapons, WSVN 7News reported.

The Uber driver was cut off by another vehicle carrying two people. The passenger of the car jumped out of the car and allegedly approached the Uber driver's car displaying two guns. The driver, who has a Florida Concealed Weapons License, pulled his own gun and shot the robbery suspect. The robber fell dead in the street.

The driver of the other vehicle fled the scene in a gray Dodge Caravan.

No description of the deceased robber, or the getaway driver were provided at the time of the report.

The robbery attempt took place on the westbound lanes of the Lehman Causeway early Sunday morning.

Neither the Uber driver, nor his passenger, were injured in the robbery attempt, the _Miami Herald_reported. Police spokesman Chris Goranitis told the Miami newspaper the Uber driver fired several shots striking the suspected robber. The robber died at the scene.

Police officials stated the Uber driver will not likely face any charges in connection with the shooting death. Florida law allows the use of deadly force to defend yourself from a situation where death or serious bodily injury are likely.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

kc -ubing: everyone knows how well endowed someone is that calls others "member is tiny". Please stop trolling and being a bully here to those replying. Even thou you have me blocked I still see your posts in my announcements. Who's the coward now? The latest news from Florida already proved the point.


----------

